# Themenfindung Studienarbeit



## Psych0d4d (25. Okt 2007)

Halli Hallo 

Ich muss eine Studienarbeit schreiben die folgendes beinhaltet:

- GUI
- JAVA 2D
- RMI
- THREADS
- Min. 2000 Zeilen Code

Kenntnisse in Java bzw. GUI Programmierung mit Swing sind schon vorhanden, aber noch ausbaufähig 

Ich wollte mich hier mal umhören was ihr so machen würdet? Im Moment weis ich wirklich nicht was ich Programmieren soll  Mir ist Snake in den Sinn gekommen, aber da weis ich derzeit noch nicht wirklich wie ich rangehen soll... Ja aller Anfang ist schwer...

Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge bzw. Tipps bzgl. Snake? Darf auch gerne was anderes sein als Spiele... (Hab das Thema wegen Snake mal unter "Spieleprogrammierung" gestaret)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Templon (25. Okt 2007)

Wenn du irgendwas mit Spiele Programmierung machen willst würde ich dir noch diesen Thread vorschlagen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic57730_versuch-eines-deutschen-tutorials.html 

Ein deutsches Tutorial für die Anfänge der Spieleprogrammierung...


----------



## Lulumann6 (26. Okt 2007)

ich glaube nicht, dass man für snake unbedingt 2000 zeilen braucht. vielleicht sollte es doch ein wenig anspruchsvoller sein, wie z.B. Pacman.


----------



## Titanpharao (26. Okt 2007)

RPG ? Damit bekommste weit über 2000 Zeilen zusammen xD

Was für ne geile Studienarbeit..


----------



## Evil-Devil (26. Okt 2007)

Lulumann6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht, dass man für snake unbedingt 2000 zeilen braucht. vielleicht sollte es doch ein wenig anspruchsvoller sein, wie z.B. Pacman.


Bei 'nem Snake mit Multiplayermodus schon 
Allerdings ist dann noch kein RMI drin.


----------

